# Just been given a Tivo. Who do I call to activate the subscription?



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello,

My mate has given me a Tivo. It has made the initial setup call and now needs the subsciption activating.

Who do I call for the monthly subs in the UK?

I have called 08702 418486 and had no reply. This was at the weekend though.

Any help would be good.

Cheers,


Catch.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

Try ringing early on a weekday morning. That seems the most likely time to get a reply. It worked for me.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

I got them Sat morning, you sometimes have to let it ring a while before they answer.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Catch22 said:


> My mate has given me a Tivo.


Given you a TiVo? That is one good mate. I wish my mates were like that.

I think you owe him a pint or 100. Welcome to the club!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I'd make sure it's 100% understood he isn't getting it back though... because if he's 'upgraded' to SkyHD then he may come round begging in a week or so...


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

If not sooner ...


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

Is skyhd not to good ?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers guys, I will keep trying the number above.

He's owes ME more than a Tivo I can tell you!!

He did upgrade to SKY HD. As above, is this really that bad?


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

PQ at times is brilliant ... the Sky+ side of SkyHD ... well, some people have no problems, some have an occasional missed recording, and some manage so few successful recordings that they would love to get Murdoch alone for 5 mins if you get my drift


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

Oh i see i will stick with my tivos


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah I'm probably going to get SkyHD (already have a Humax HD box for other stuff) but will be keeping the Tivos


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, got through this morning no problem. They have had some telephony problems over the last week which resulted in calls not being answered.

Anyway, its updating/downloading as we speak.

Cheers people!!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Catch22 said:


> Ok, got through this morning no problem. They have had some telephony problems over the last week which resulted in calls not being answered.
> 
> Anyway, its updating/downloading as we speak.
> 
> Cheers people!!


Enjoy!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Talk about stating the obvious


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Catch22 said:


> They have had some telephony problems over the last week which resulted in calls not being answered.


As in the staff concerned were all answering Sky HD calls and ignoring Tivo customer calls because Senor Murdoch tells these cross trained/cross skilled staff they must give moneyspinner Sky HD higher priority than some old legacy PVR box his outfit still has a customer support contract for. 

After all if they make Tivo support bad enough that might even trigger more poor unfortunates to foolishly migrate to Sky HD.


----------

